# D am Ende des Wortes klingt wie T.



## paradoxa4

Hallo.

Wann klingt ein D am Ende eines Wortes wie T? Immer? Nur wenn es nach einem Vokal liegt?

Wie soll die folgenden Wörter im Hauptdeutsch klingen? Geld, Gold, Seid, Leid, Lied.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Frank78

Ganz einfach, d wird am Wortende immer zu t, b zu p und g zu k. Bei "-ng" findet keine Verhärtung statt: Rang, Drang, Hang

Also Gelt, Golt, seit, Leit und Liet.
Nach Konsonanten gilt das ebenso: fahren*d *wird fahren*t* gesprochen.

Wie du siehst kann man mündlich bestimmte Wörter nur anhand des Kontextes unterscheiden, da sie homophon klingen, z.B.

seid=seit
Rad=Rat
Tod=tot


----------



## Gernot Back

Frank78 said:


> Ganz einfach, d wird am Wortende immer zu t, b zu p und g zu k.


Das sind alles Verschlusslaute (Plosive) und die Ausnahme <ng> ist deshalb auch keine, denn da handelt es sich ja um einen Nasal [ŋ].

Die deutsche Auslautverhärtung betrifft jedoch auch Reibelaute (Frikative) wie etwa bei <naiv> (gesprochen mit [f] vs. <naives>, wo das <v> wie [v] realisiert wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist sie auch in Dialekten und in der Umgangssprache konsequent durchgeführt, die Auslautverhärtung?

Gibt es Unterschiede im "Feinbereich" (Unterschied zwischen "d" und "t", obwohl "d" verhärtet ist?

Versteht man unter Auslautverhärtung behauchen?
Oder stimmlos machen?


----------



## Gernot Back

Meine Chemie-Lehrerin (ja, es war die Chemie-, nicht die Deutschlehrerin!) erzählte öfters mal die Anekdote, wie man _Butter_ auf Sächsisch buchstabiere, nämlich:

_B-wäiches-U-D-D-hardes-E-R _​
Klar gibt es regionale Unterschiede; manche Dialekte kennen überhaupt keine stimmlosen Konsonanten, weder im Aus-, In- noch Anlaut. Die kennen dann natürlich auch keine entsprechende Lautverhärtung, sondern im Gegenteil nur _Lautverweichung_. Stimmt das in Bezug auf Sachsen eigentlich, Hutschi, was meine Chemie-Lehrerin da behauptete?


----------



## Frank78

Im An- und In-laut gibt es die Lautverweichung im Sächsischen.

Im Auslaut gibt es verschiedene Nuancen der Verhärtung (oder eben Nicht-Verhärtung), wobei d und t am Wortende dennoch nie unterscheidbar sind.



Gernot Back said:


> _B-wäiches-U-D-D-hardes-E-R _​ Stimmt das in Bezug auf Sachsen eigentlich, Hutschi, was meine Chemie-Lehrerin da behauptete?



Rischtsch, de weech'n besiech'n de hord'n.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Freund von mir hat mal behauptet, dass es sich bei den "weichen" sächsischen Konsonanten eigentlich um stimmlose, aber nicht aspirierte Konsonanten handele. Den Unterschied bemerkt man, zwischen deutsch "und" und englisch "and". 
Ich stamme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald (fränkischer Sprachbereich). Deshalb neige ich (wie sonst auch die Norddeutschen) manchmal zu überdeutlicher Aussprache. 

Endkonsonanten wie "t/d" und "p/b" spreche ich aber stimmlos, aber praktisch nicht oder kaum aspiriert aus.
Ich glaube aber einen Unterschied zwischen den verhärteten und harten Konsonanten zu "hören" - unter dem Einfluss des mit vorbeiziehenden Schriftbildes. (?)


----------



## paradoxa4

Gernot Back said:


> Meine Chemie-Lehrerin (ja, es war die Chemie-, nicht die Deutschlehrerin!) erzählte öfters mal die Anekdote, wie man _Butter_ auf Sächsisch buchstabiere, nämlich:
> _B-wäiches-U-D-D-hardes-E-R _​
> Klar gibt es regionale Unterschiede; manche Dialekte kennen überhaupt keine stimmlosen Konsonanten, weder im Aus-, In- noch Anlaut. Die kennen dann natürlich auch keine entsprechende Lautverhärtung, sondern im Gegenteil nur _Lautverweichung_. Stimmt das in Bezug auf Sachsen eigentlich, Hutschi, was meine Chemie-Lehrerin da behauptete?



Bedeutet das, dass manche Leute in den regionalen Dialekten sagen: Gel' To' Sei' Fahren' usw? (Geld, tot, seit, fahrend)


----------



## Gernot Back

paradoxa4 said:


> Bedeutet das, dass manche Leute in den regionalen Dialekten sagen: Gel' To' Sei' Fahren' usw? (Geld, tot, seit, fahrend)


Nein, sie realisieren nur statt der stimmlosen Konsonanten die stimmhaften Pendants desselben Artikulationsortes und derselben Artikulationsart.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist es sicher, dass es hier stimmhaft gegen stimmlos statt nicht aspiriert gegen aspiriert ist?
Oder nicht zumindest eine Mischform?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ein Freund von mir hat mal behauptet, dass es sich bei den "weichen" sächsischen Konsonanten eigentlich um stimmlose, aber nicht aspirierte Konsonanten handele.


Natürlich. Kein deutscher Dialekt kennt stimmhafte Plosive. Diejenigen Dialekte (Sächsisch ist da beileibe nicht der einzige), die /t/, /p/ und /k/ nicht (oder zu schwach um eine phonemische Unterscheidung aufrechtzuerhalten) aspirieren verlieren auch die phonemische Unterscheidbarkeit von /d/-/t/, /b/-/p/ und /g/-/k/. 


Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube aber einen Unterschied zwischen den verhärteten und harten Konsonanten zu "hören" - unter dem Einfluss des mit vorbeiziehenden Schriftbildes. (?)


Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Du sie wirklich unterscheidbar aussprichst, wenn Du nicht explizit darauf achtest. Wenn Du darauf achtest, ist eine hyperkorrekter Aussprache natürlich möglich.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ist es sicher, dass es hier stimmhaft gegen stimmlos statt nicht aspiriert gegen aspiriert ist?
> Oder nicht zumindest eine Mischform?


Die Bezeichnung _stimmhaft/stimmlos_ wird im Deutschen oft beibehalten, weil "weiche" und "harte" Plosive in anderen Sprachen so differenziert werden und viele deutsche Sprecher die "weichen" Plosive auch aus stimmhaft empfinden. Streng genommen ist das aber falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Die Bezeichnung _stimmhaft/stimmlos_ wird im Deutschen oft beibehalten, weil "weiche" und "harte" Plosive in anderen Sprachen so differenziert werden und viele deutsche Sprecher die "weichen" Plosive auch aus stimmhaft empfinden. Streng genommen ist das aber falsch.



Danke, das ist dann klar.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Klar gibt es regionale Unterschiede; manche Dialekte kennen überhaupt keine stimmlosen Konsonanten, weder im Aus-, In- noch Anlaut. Die kennen dann natürlich auch keine entsprechende Lautverhärtung...


Jein. Bei Plosiven hast Du natürlich Recht. wenn zwischen "weichen" und "harten" Konsonanten kein Unterschied besteht, kann da auch nichts verhärten. Da, wie Du richtig schriebst, auch Frikative betroffen sind, gibt es dann doch wieder Auslautverhärtung. Zum Beispiel im Süd-Hessischen "der ferti*g*e" = [dɐ fɛ(ˠ)ti*ʒ*ə] aber "ferti*g*" = [fɛ(ˠ)ti*ʃ*].


----------



## Hutschi

Der Faden ist alt. Aber ich habe noch einen Punkt gefunden, warum "d" am Wortende manchmal nicht aspiriert (verhärtet) wird.
Es liegt daran, dass das Wort selten isoliert vorkommt.

Das nachfolgende Wort bestimmt die Aussprache mit.

So klingt "d" unterschiedlich in "Bad" bei "Ich bin im Bad gewesen." und "Ich war im Bad."
Ich höre es zumindest unterschiedlich.

Ist so ein Einfluss vorhanden - oder bilde ich ihn mir nur ein?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich höre es zumindest unterschiedlich.


Und zwar? 

Ich höre keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hutschi

Es fiel mir beim Gespräch mit einem Freund auf. Er sprch beide Formen im selben Satz. Beim Einzelwort war es behaucht, beim Wort im Zusammenhang nicht oder kaum.
Das Beispiel war ähnlich, leider habe ich es vergessen. Er meinte, das liege am stimmhaften Konsonanten nach dem "d".

Ich habe es dann selbst gesprochen.
Als Einzelwort wird es deutlicher gesprochen und deutlich behaucht, Im Satzzusammenhang gleichen sich die Teile an. Wortende und Wortanfang gehen stärker ineinander über.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Beim Einzelwort war es behaucht, beim Wort im Zusammenhang nicht oder kaum.


Folgendes könnte Dich interessieren: 


> In der deutschen Standardaussprache sind die stimmlosen Plosive _p, t, k_ in den meisten Positionen aspiriert, z. B. in _kalt_ [kʰaltʰ]. Im Hochdeutschen ist die Aspiration allerdings ein adjungiertes, kein distinktives Merkmal, mit anderen Worten: Sie ist nicht entscheidend, um den Laut von einem anderen zu unterscheiden. Anders jedoch in einigen süddeutschen Dialekten: Hier werden _b, d, g_ als [p], [t], [k] (unbehaucht) gesprochen und sind von _p, t, k_ nur durch deren Aspiration zu unterscheiden. Die Aspiration ist hier also durchaus phonematisch.
> *Wikipedia*


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, und es ist das, was ich höre. (Es reicht sicher bis Sachsen und in Thüringen, wo ich geboren wurde, ist es auch alltagssprache..)

 Ich höre diesen Unterschied. Ich höre praktisch keinen zwischen Stimmhaft/stimmlos im Sinne der Nutzung der Stimmbänder. Aber das liegt wohl daran, dass ich eher aus dem Süden bin, südlicher Teil von Mitteldeutschland.

Ich höre einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied zwischen englisch "and" und  deutsch "und" beim Konsonanten.

Die Auslautverhärtung soll ja nicht die Bedeutung ändern, obwohl sie oft Homophone erzeugt.

In dem Fall spricht man es oft überdeutlich, und dann tritt die Auslautverhärdung gegenüber der Verständlichkeit zurück.

Bei Reimen bin ich immer unsicher.
Für mich reimt sich "Hunt" (ein Förderwagen) nicht sauber auf "Mund" - müsste es aber. "Hund" reimt sich dagegen sauber.
Für Reime ist die tatsächliche Aussprache entscheidend, nicht die Lautunterscheidung.

Im Fernsehen hörte ich gerade_ "und da" statt als "unt da" als "unda" _- damit steht es nicht mehr im Auslaut. Das Beispiel ist viel besser, als mein anderes.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Im Fernsehen hörte ich gerade_ "und da" statt als "unt da" als "unda" _- damit steht es nicht mehr im Auslaut. Das Beispiel ist viel besser, als mein anderes.


 
Ich würde _"und da" _auch _ "unda" _aussprechen. _
_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es fiel mir beim Gespräch mit einem Freund auf. Er sprch beide Formen im selben Satz. Beim Einzelwort war es behaucht, beim Wort im Zusammenhang nicht oder kaum.
> Das Beispiel war ähnlich, leider habe ich es vergessen. Er meinte, das liege am stimmhaften Konsonanten nach dem "d".
> 
> Ich habe es dann selbst gesprochen.
> Als Einzelwort wird es deutlicher gesprochen und deutlich behaucht, Im Satzzusammenhang gleichen sich die Teile an. Wortende und Wortanfang gehen stärker ineinander über.


In verbundener Aussprache ist es sicher richtig, dass bei zwei aufeinander folgenden Plosiven die Aspirierung des ersten (sofern dieser Fortis ist) unterbleibt. M.E. unterbleibt meist die Öffnung als ganze. In umgangssprachlicher Aussprache von z.B. Hemdkragen würde ich den Verschluss mit der Zungenspitze an der oberen Alveole, d.h. wie für /t/ oder /d/, durchführen, die Änderung der Zungenposition in Richtung /k/ aber ohne Öffnung machen und die erst dann die Öffnung (mit Aspiration) durchführen. D.h. von dem /t/ in /hɛmtkʁaːɡ(ə)n/ hört man tatsächlich nur den Verschluss aber keine Öffnung. Ich finde Aussprachen mit zwei separaten Öffnungen wie hier (Bartleby) fast überkorrekt, wie es nur ein Schullehrer im Diktat aussprechen würde.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Folgendes könnte Dich interessieren:





> In der deutschen Standardaussprache sind die stimmlosen Plosive _p, t, k_ in den meisten Positionen aspiriert, z. B. in _kalt_ [kʰaltʰ]. Im Hochdeutschen ist die Aspiration allerdings ein adjungiertes, kein distinktives Merkmal, mit anderen Worten: Sie ist nicht entscheidend, um den Laut von einem anderen zu unterscheiden. Anders jedoch in einigen süddeutschen Dialekten: Hier werden _b, d, g_ als [p], [t], [k] (unbehaucht) gesprochen und sind von _p, t, k_ nur durch deren Aspiration zu unterscheiden. Die Aspiration ist hier also durchaus phonematisch.
> *Wikipedia*


Interessant, dass wir hier über die Behauchung sprechen, und nicht (nur) über die Auslautverhärtung.

Auch bei der Auslautverhärtung gibt es zwar laut Wikipedia einen Unterschied zwischen Nord und Süd:


> Die standarddeutsche Auslautverhärtung ist eine Sonderentwicklung des nördlichen Deutschlands – im südlichen Deutschland sowie in Teilen Mitteldeutschlands tritt sie ebenso wenig auf wie im österreichischen Deutsch oder im Schweizer Hochdeutsch.


Aber hängen die beiden Themen überhaupt zusammen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt bei den Plosivlautkonsonanten ungefähr so zusammen:

Quelle:
https://www.esv.info/.download/home...hwerpunkt_14_AB_Lehrende_2.Aufl._03.04.18.pdf



> Im Deutschen stehen sich bei den Plosiven und Frikativen (gespannte) Fortiskonsonanten und (ungespannte) Leniskonsonanten gegenüber (vgl. Kap. 4.2). Sie bilden Paare, z. B. [p] und * (packen – backen, Gepäck – Gebäck) und [z] und * (reisen – reißen). Im Gegensatz zu anderen Sprachen unterscheiden sich im Deutschen Fortis- und Leniskonsonanten nicht in erster Linie anhand der An- oder Abwesenheit von Stimmhaftigkeit.



Tatsächlich unterscheiden sie sich eheroder stärker durch Behauchung.

Das führt bei Sprechern anderer Sprachen oft zu Missverständnissen.
Das wird hier dargestellt:


> Wesentliches (distinktives) Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist vielmehr der Grad der Artikulationsspannung, kurz: Spannungsgrad. Für viele Lernende ist es daher schwierig, Fortis- und Leniskonsonanten im Deutschen perzeptiv und artikulatorisch zu differenzieren, vor allem weil auch die Lenislaute – je nach Lautkontext und aufgrund von Assimilationserscheinungen – nicht immer stimmhaft realisiert werden (vgl. auch Schwerpunkt 16). Aus diesen Schwierigkeiten resultieren ggf. Verständlichkeitsprobleme (z. B. ein Kartenhaus vs. ein Gartenhaus bauen).


Es ist aber nicht eindeutig:


> Fortislaute sind immer stimmlos. Lenislaute können stimmhaft, aber auch stimmlos sein.



"Fortis" am Auslaut entspricht der Auslautverhärtung.

*---*
Zur Behauchung:


> Bei anlautenden Fortisplosiven sollte zur Erhöhung des Spannungsgrades deren Aspiration bzw. Behauchung übertrieben realisiert werden, auch wenn die Aspiration von Fortisplosiven ansonsten nur ein fakultatives Artikulationsmerkmal ist.



(Zitate alle aus der angegebenen Quelle)

Bei "stimmlosen" Plosiv-Lauten werden die stimmlosen Laute, wie t und p, meist behaucht ausgesprochen. Das ist aber auch von der Gegend abhängig. "Stimmhafte" sind aber nicht unbedingt stimmhaft. 

---
Ich bin aber hier kein wirklicher Fachmann.

Oft wird gesagt, in Sachsen und im fränkischen Bereich werden die Konsonanten alle stimmhaft ausgesprochen. Das stimmt aber nicht. Der Kontrast wird hauptsächlich durch Behauchung erreicht. Leider merkt man das aber selbst nicht, sondern nur, wenn jemand aus einer anderen Gegend darauf hinweist.
Man ist im entsprechenden System aufgewachsen.

Eindeutig wäre:
p = stimmlos und behaucht
b= stimmhaft und unbehaucht.

So wird aber selten gesprochen.  Wie die Quelle angibt, scheint es eher ein Kontrst von Fortis und Lenis zu sein, diese Wörter habe ich nicht verinnerlicht.

Tagesschau heute:

Gesprochen höre ich: "Hier ist das ersde deutsche Fernsehen mit der T(h)agesschau."
(Bei "Tagesschau" besonders starke Aspiration.)


Edit: falsche "Gelöscht-"Markierungen  entfernt.

"Soldatinnen und Soldaten" - ich höre: Soldadinnen und Soldaden".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Danke, Hutschi, ich glaube, es verstanden zu haben: Wenn man die verhärteten Laute nicht behaucht, bemerkt man vielleicht gar nicht, dass sie verhärtet sind, denn die Behauchung ist das wichtigste Unterscheidungsmerkmal der harten Laute gegenüber den weichen.

Das widerspricht allerdings dem (schon weiter oben zitierten) Wikipedia-Zitat:


> Im Hochdeutschen ist die Aspiration allerdings ein adjungiertes, kein distinktives Merkmal, mit anderen Worten: Sie ist nicht entscheidend, um den Laut von einem anderen zu unterscheiden.


 ???

(Nach meinem Gefühl ist die Behauchung durchaus entscheidend - wenn auch nicht in den Schweizer Dialekten, wo p und t nicht behaucht werden und k sowieso ganz anders klingt.)


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Das widerspricht allerdings dem (schon weiter oben zitierten) Wikipedia-Zitat:


Dieses Zitat kommt mir auch extrem obskur vor. Ich kenne keinen modernen Dialekt, dem es noch phonemische Stimmhaftigkeit bei Plosiven gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Es kann sein, dass es von der Gegend abhängt.



διαφορετικός said:


> ???


Darum ging es bei der Frage. Um diese Fragezeichen.

---
Man sagt ja eigentlich "Auslautverhärtung" - hier spielt im Begriff stimmhaft vs. stimmlos gar keine Rolle, ebenso wenig wie Aspiration.

Es geht dabei um weiche gegen harte Laute. In der Grundschule werden sie auch so benannt.
Harte und weiche Laute in der Grundschule - Ähnliche Laute - Rechtschreiben - Deutsch Klasse 2 - Grundschulmaterial.de

Edit: Überlappt mit Bernd

PS: In meiner Sprachumgebung wird es stark von Aspiration bestimmt.
Im Dialekt (z.B. sächsisch und fränkisch) entfällt der Unterschied. Zumindest fast. In regionaler Alltagssprache wird er aber teilweise gemacht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Dieses Zitat kommt mir auch extrem obskur vor. Ich kenne keinen modernen Dialekt, dem es noch phonemische Stimmhaftigkeit bei Plosiven gibt.


Schweizer Dialekte verwenden allerdings keine Behauchung - oder in viel geringerem Mass als im Hochdeutschen. Stimmhaftigkeit verwenden wir jedoch auch nicht zur Unterscheidung, z.B. von "*d*anken" und "*t*anken".

Im Wikipedia-Artikel "Fortis" heisst es dazu:


> In hochalemannischen Dialekten fehlt zusätzlich das Merkmal der Aspiration. Dennoch sind Fortis und Lenis deutlich unterscheidbar, ebenso wie etwa bei /s/ und /z̥/ nach Diphthong im Bairischen. Neuere Messungen legen nahe, dass die *Dauer* das wesentliche Unterscheidungsmerkmal ausmacht. Wenn man bei einem Verschlusslaut den Luftstrom länger unterbricht, entweicht die Luft außerdem anschließend mit mehr Druck.


Wenn die Luft mit mehr Druck entweicht, müsste man es aber vielleicht trotzdem "Behauchung" nennen ...


----------

